# Art of Magic - status?



## jeffh (Sep 6, 2004)

What's happening with Art of Magic?  I can't seem to find the Dusk site and I noticed a comment (in one of the threads about a certain rant) to the effect that Dusk was no more.  What is going on with, or has happened to, these projects?


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 7, 2004)

Art of Magic stands at a completed first draft awaiting playtest, but I'm wanting to do a complete overhaul of the Dusk setting itself.  I want to hold off releasing AoM until that overhaul is complete to make sure AoM stays in sync with the setting it is supposed to be a part of.

The Dusk setting was taken down during this overhaul so it can be reintroduced anew next summer.


----------

